# AEB mk3 swap



## jeepxj52 (Jul 16, 2011)

I recently purchased a 98 gti shell, im putting a AEB 1.8t in it while running the new BFI swap kit with and 02j transmission

Im putting together everything i need to purchase/ source for the build ive searched and searched but still have a few questions. Havent found a thread with a AEB to mk3 write up so when i finish i plan on putting one together for the public.

first the Intake manifold, ive seen others using a mk4 gti/jetta intake manifold but the ports are smaller than the AEB head, so ive seen some hone the intake out to match port size. also ive seen some take the tt225 intake manifold which from what ive seen fits but also move the TB to the other side of the motor. Id personally like to keep the TB on the correct side for IC Piping reasons. Id prefer to use a mk4 GTI/jetta intake and hone it out, but will that result in noticable power/ flow loss? (Other option, i may cut runners off AEB mani and body of mk4 or make custom body)

since the 058 block will accept the ABA 2.0 accessories i will be running the factory GTI accessories

I would like to run k04 turbo, i still need to find what vehicle i can source an exhaust manifold/turbo that will fit in the transverse mk3

i believe 2.0 motor mounts will work on the block and i need to figure out the tranny mount

Im still searching for more info on swapping the mk3 to a hydo clutch setup (prefer not to go the other route of a cable clutch)

If anyone knows of threads that go into more specifics on this particular swap, posted links will be greatly appreciated


----------



## jeepxj52 (Jul 16, 2011)

Also AEB head exhaust ports, are they also bigger? if i use a transversal turbo manifold are the port sizes different? is going to be restricting?

Large vs Small Port
- The AEB is the only US OE large port head, see first section for what models the AEB was available in.
Port size differences (AEB vs all other US spec engine codes):
* Intake ports - 54x26mm vs 43x26mm
* Exhaust Ports - 36mm vs 33mm

So yes they are bigger so what have you guys done to account for that factor?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

jeepxj52 said:


> I would like to run k04 turbo, i still need to find what vehicle i can source an exhaust manifold/turbo that will fit in the transverse mk3


The only car that received a transverse K04 turbo was the TT225, so if you are sourcing it from a car directly you will need to source it from a 225 model. Otherwise, you can purchase K04 kits from a number of vendors.




jeepxj52 said:


> Also AEB head exhaust ports, are they also bigger? if i use a transversal turbo manifold are the port sizes different? is going to be restricting?
> Large vs Small Port
> - The AEB is the only US OE large port head, see first section for what models the AEB was available in.
> Port size differences (AEB vs all other US spec engine codes):
> ...


Port match the transveres intake manifold. I put an AEB manifold gasket on mine, traced it with a marker, and took to it with an air grinder to open the ports. Also if you have room, you can use one of these: http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...nolic-1-8t-big-port-to-small-port-adapter-kit

You can port match the exhaust manifold as well.


----------



## jeepxj52 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay im having trouble finding good information on converting my cable clutch setup to hydraulic, i was thinking that mk3 vr6's have a hydraulic clutch so could i find one of those and use that pedal cluster for my 02j transmission?


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

What gearbox are you planning on using? I haven't done the swap yet but it's relatively straight forward. But i belueve an o2j is hydraulic already bud. As for the port matching, yeah exactly as mentioned above, mark with an inlet gasket, and get a die grinder on it.


----------



## bentmettle (Oct 20, 2002)

jeepxj52 said:


> Okay im having trouble finding good information on converting my cable clutch setup to hydraulic, i was thinking that mk3 vr6's have a hydraulic clutch so could i find one of those and use that pedal cluster for my 02j transmission?


 
Yes. Pedal cluster, clutch master, and the plumbing from the clutch master. I think there is also a reinforcement plate but I haven't seen one for a while to recall definitively.


----------



## jeepxj52 (Jul 16, 2011)

Deathproofcapri said:


> What gearbox are you planning on using? I haven't done the swap yet but it's relatively straight forward. But i belueve an o2j is hydraulic already bud. As for the port matching, yeah exactly as mentioned above, mark with an inlet gasket, and get a die grinder on it.


i plan on running an 02j. yes the 02j is hydro, but the current 020 is not, thus i have to convert to hydro




bentmettle said:


> Yes. Pedal cluster, clutch master, and the plumbing from the clutch master. I think there is also a reinforcement plate but I haven't seen one for a while to recall definitively.


ok so sourcing the pedals and matching components out of a VR GTI will work for my swap, thank you

Does anyone know about the transmission mount, when using and 02j will the stock 02j mount work in the mk3 or possibly the stock 020 mount bolt to the 02j?
Its hard to figure some of these things out without having the parts on hand to compare


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

If i recall thw mk3 pedal cluster is the same for vr6 and 2.0, the clutch pedal is setup for cable and hydro so shouldnt need to "swap" pedal clusters. 02a and 02j are basically same tranny with a few differences but the only thing that needs to change is your shifter cables, 02a to 02a and 02j to 02j. 020 to either of these is different obviously going cable to hydro but can be done with vr6 bits as long as the tranny is 4cyl. Im not saying you havent done your research but youve missed a few important bits... especially where AEB can be run in a mk3 and spliced in pretty easily; i like the bfi kit i think its cool but id only use it for a mk4 or dbw 1.8t like AWM. The AEB is cable throttle and can use mk3 accessories as you previously stated but with a bit of wiring that doesnt look near as challenging as a dbw mk4 swap like awp if you just spliced it in. And i do wonder bout the dizzy for technology bc it is kind of like a step backwards. Sure, general consensus is 1.8t coils are crap but there are ways around that and it's no substitute for coil vs dizzy in tuning-coils are better, otherwise wed still be using distributors. The kit is kind of like a band-aid crutch for an easy way out and thats completely fine... but more for a harder swap like a full mk4 swap (even those are documented to death meaning all the info is out there and easy to find) ive spent years looking at all kinds of scenarios and ideas putting pipe dreams and impossibilites together in my mind. My mk3 was totaled a couple years ago and im thinking of buying another soon, i think this thread helped me decide which route to take


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/

This has all the answers, if you havent done the swap yet, read this and be enlightened


----------



## jeepxj52 (Jul 16, 2011)

TREKSportMK3 said:


> If i recall thw mk3 pedal cluster is the same for vr6 and 2.0, the clutch pedal is setup for cable and hydro so shouldnt need to "swap" pedal clusters. 02a and 02j are basically same tranny with a few differences but the only thing that needs to change is your shifter cables, 02a to 02a and 02j to 02j. 020 to either of these is different obviously going cable to hydro but can be done with vr6 bits as long as the tranny is 4cyl. Im not saying you havent done your research but youve missed a few important bits... especially where AEB can be run in a mk3 and spliced in pretty easily; i like the bfi kit i think its cool but id only use it for a mk4 or dbw 1.8t like AWM. The AEB is cable throttle and can use mk3 accessories as you previously stated but with a bit of wiring that doesnt look near as challenging as a dbw mk4 swap like awp if you just spliced it in. And i do wonder bout the dizzy for technology bc it is kind of like a step backwards. Sure, general consensus is 1.8t coils are crap but there are ways around that and it's no substitute for coil vs dizzy in tuning-coils are better, otherwise wed still be using distributors. The kit is kind of like a band-aid crutch for an easy way out and thats completely fine... but more for a harder swap like a full mk4 swap (even those are documented to death meaning all the info is out there and easy to find) ive spent years looking at all kinds of scenarios and ideas putting pipe dreams and impossibilites together in my mind. My mk3 was totaled a couple years ago and im thinking of buying another soon, i think this thread helped me decide which route to take



The pedal clusters are very similar. few small differences, but yes you can source all the parts to convert to hydro from the vr6 model, ive already completed that task, im currently building the motor and tranny, ill have some updates up probably by this weekend


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

All i was sayin was the clutch pedal is the dame for both as it has provision for cable and hydraulic all on one and thats the only thing u need to change so swapping pedal clusters would be a waste of time

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5935452-02J-swap-into-Mk3-2.0

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepxj52 (Jul 16, 2011)

OPPPS i replied thinking this was a different thread!

I thought this was on my build thread. I did the conversion and the only things i needed were the M/C, M/C Bracket, and the bracket the supports the dash is different

This one



As you said the "cluster" is the same. i love that VW and Audi made everything so universal. In the process of completing this build ive come to see the various interchangeable parts. Smart move on their part, and very convenient for us haha


----------

